# Herding dogs- Texas Heelers?



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

We are in need of a new farm dog. I grew up with Cattle dogs, my wife isn't a fan, she thinks they are "too intense" which is one of things I like about them. My folks and my brother have heelers that work their cows. We had a great Aussie shepard, well he was a great dog, but not a working one, except for chasing geese out of the pasture, I couldn't get him to work cows for more than 2 minutes at a whack. Had to put him down this fall at 4 years. Now I'm starting to see ads for these Tx heelers, ie Aussie Shepards and Cattle dog crosses. Does anyone on here have one? How are they? I don't know of any around here.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a pretty good Queensland Blue Heeler that worked cattle as long as you kept her working for you and not herself. She got bit by a big shake tail, got better but weirder and then fell off the flatbed dead one afternoon within a couple of months. Not a very good dog around kids or many other folks.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have not heard of a Texas Healer. Sounds like a good cross.

Our Aussies do well for us. We have a friend who's Aussie is lazy and will not work. I believe many working breeds have some of the "cow" bred out of them to make better yard dogs.

I hope you find one that makes a good farm hand. They sure save us a lot of steps.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

A friend of mine has two Texas Heelers but doesn't use them to work, just companions I guess. My fiancee and I have a blue heeler, and my parents have a blue heeler. One of the best dogs I've ever had.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had a Blue Heeler. Was a awesome dog. Even with no training he surprised me at times.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

We never had the heelers but had a kelpie. She was amazing. Once she knew our milking schedule she would have them at the gate all accounted for on time. not too early not too late. Extremely efficient at moving cows from pasture to pasture or even cutting one from the herd.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Our first heeler was the best dog I've ever had. A guy dropped him off with my brothers and I when we were home alone. "Looks like you boys need a dog, his name is Zeus" and kicked him out of the truck. Don't see that happening these days. Zeus was about 5 and had never seen a cow before. Within a week he had figured out different commands from all of us on which cow to take where. This was 25 years ago, when cattle dogs just didn't exist around here. Our vet was from MT and was scared to death of him the first visit. Said out west you don't go near these dogs. Which I understood years later driving around out there.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dill said:


> Our first heeler was the best dog I've ever had. A guy dropped him off with my brothers and I when we were home alone. "Looks like you boys need a dog, his name is Zeus" and kicked him out of the truck. Don't see that happening these days. Zeus was about 5 and had never seen a cow before. Within a week he had figured out different commands from all of us on which cow to take where. This was 25 years ago, when cattle dogs just didn't exist around here. Our vet was from MT and was scared to death of him the first visit. Said out west you don't go near these dogs. Which I understood years later driving around out there.


My vet told me of a story of one out west when he worked there that went through picture window going after a burglar that had broken into the house. Dog took off a finger and police found the guy at the hospital. I guess they can be very protective.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I can tell you they are stupidly tough dogs. Zeus got kicked quite a ways more than once. My brother's dog has been completely knocked out by a horse. Only to get back up. She also had a toe ripped off when a steer pivoted on her foot. Next thing you know she is airborne and sinks her teeth right into the tail head of that steer and we almost had to pry her off when he got on the trailer.


----------

